# Request to remove/rename file



## gridatttack (May 4, 2013)

Hi. I would like to ask if its possible, to delete or rename this file.
http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/r...ggbert5-edition-release-candidate-f31214.html

That file host a hack I created (see http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-super-mario-bros-deluxe.195407/) and its have been given the wrong title. The uploader labels it that Jceggbert5 created it (as you see by the name) which is not true. Jceggbert5 started a similar hack, but he abandoned and it will not be finished, but the uploader thought he finished it.

I ask if it could be possible to rename the file to _New Super Mario Bros. Deluxe! _to prevent misconception?

Thanks.


----------



## master801 (May 4, 2013)

Shouldn't that be a yes? It is YOUR hack after all...


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

What is the release number, website, and file description, and was there a change log it?
I want to make sure all the details are are correct when I edit it


----------



## Dirbaio (May 4, 2013)

+1. Filetrip seriously needs way more moderation and organization.
The fact that anyone can upload any file even if it's not theirs makes it even worse. You should make it so that only the file owners/authors can upload them.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

Dirbaio said:


> +1. Filetrip seriously needs way more moderation and organization.
> The fact that anyone can upload any file even if it's not theirs makes it even worse. You should make it so that only the file owners/authors can upload them.


Actually there is an option when uploading your file to make so only you can update it.
It's easier said than done, even with more staff it's hard to moderate every single file to make sure the proper person uploaded it. The best thing people can do is report the files so it comes our attention, otherwise the file might go unnoticed.


----------



## Dirbaio (May 4, 2013)

Yeah but that doesn't prevent people from posting duplicates. Or from posting the file at all, if you don't want the file on FileTrip (like NSMB Editor's case)...


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

Dirbaio said:


> Yeah but that doesn't prevent people from posting duplicates. Or from posting the file at all, if you don't want the file on FileTrip (like NSMB Editor's case)...


We actually remove dupes when we find them, but as I said we can't go through every single file to check every single one of them to make sure that the proper author upped them or that they aren't dupes. 
I've actually attempted to do it myself a few times and with some moderate success, but it's a long process. As I said, people need to report files as they find them so it comes to our attention. The community needs to help us as well.


----------



## gridatttack (May 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> What is the release number, website, and file description, and was there a change log it?
> I want to make sure all the details are are correct when I edit it


 
I forgot to add that info...

Here are the details:

The info in the scrollbox is ok (since it was copied from the release thread)

There is no changelog because that download is the initial release (v1.0)

The only things wrong are the file title, the author, and the description above the scrollbox (that says jceggbert5 did it, which is not true) and that it doesn't belong in the 'new retro mario bros.' category of jceggbert5 hack.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

gridatttack said:


> I forgot to add that info...
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> ...


Just edited it, everything seem to be in order to you?


----------



## gridatttack (May 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Just edited it, everything seem to be in order to you?


 
Thanks for editing it 

I wonder, can the description be changed to this (instead of "My version of..."):

_New Super Mario. Bros. Deluxe! _Is a hack of NSMB which includes all the levels of SMB1 and The Lost Levels, plus custom bonus content.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

gridatttack said:


> Thanks for editing it
> 
> I wonder, can the description be changed to this (instead of "My version of..."):
> 
> _New Super Mario. Bros. Deluxe! _Is a hack of NSMB which includes all the levels of SMB1 and The Lost Levels, plus custom bonus content.


Just edited it now.


----------



## gridatttack (May 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Just edited it now.


 
Ok. Thanks for everything


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2013)

Dirbaio said:


> +1. Filetrip seriously needs way more moderation and organization.
> The fact that anyone can upload any file even if it's not theirs makes it even worse. You should make it so that only the file owners/authors can upload them.
> ---
> Yeah but that doesn't prevent people from posting duplicates. Or from posting the file at all, if you don't want the file on FileTrip (like NSMB Editor's case)...



The NSMB editor was a special case but hey.

Also though a "author only" site might have some benefits by and large with the present method people do it well. Also if it was an author only thing then probably nothing would come of it (there have been a few instances of sites providing hosting for projects), indeed just having a handpicked uploaders only site would probably not get far.


----------

